# [ON]Bonnes Fêtes de fin d'Année

## Mickael

Aller, c'est juste pour vous souhaiter de Bonnes fêtes et de bonne vacances (moi j'en ai pas :/ fait chier) et pis voilà c'est tout   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Aller, c'est juste pour vous souhaiter de Bonnes fêtes et de bonne vacances (moi j'en ai pas :/ fait chier) et pis voilà c'est tout  

 Normal que tu n'en aies pas, tu es en vacances toute l'année (Etudiant inside) !!!   :Razz: 

Bonne rédaction quand même.  :Wink: 

Et bonnes fêtes à tous !!!

Enjoy !

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Idem bonne fêtes @ tous. Merci de toutes vos réponses sur ce forum, j'apprends tout plein de choses interessantes  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Bonnes fêtes à tous et bonnes vacances à ceux qui en ont.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Joyeuses fêtes et bonnes vacances !  perso j'en ai   :Razz:  

----------

## dapsaille

Bonnes fêtes et n'abusez pas trop sur la guiness    :Wink: 

mode travail aussi grrrr 

----------

## nico_calais

bonnes fêtes à tous  :Smile: 

Mode Travail aussi, mais avec beaucoup moins d'users donc quelque part, pour moi, c'est quand même les vacances ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonnes fêtes à tous, et pour les vacanciers de ce WE, partez pas trop tôt cet après midi, je voudrais pas être pris dans les bouchon en rentrant chez moi après déjeuner  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Bonne fêtes à tous  :Wink: 

Pas de vacances pour moi  :Sad:  Mais j'ai au moins mes 2 weekends prolongés, c'est le minimum  :Razz: 

----------

## xeno

Bonne fêtes à tout les petits linuxiens mais aussi aux autres   :Laughing: 

Bonne vacances à ceux qui ont la chance d'en avoir et courage à ceux qui bossent.

 :Cool: 

----------

## man in the hill

Bonnes fêtes à tous et qu'on lève nos verres pour la meilleur distrib  et le meilleur forum  :Very Happy:  .

Et pour ceux qui taff et ceux qui n'aiment pas le froid, je vous envoie un peu de soleil   :Cool:  .

Que le bon esprit de la fête soit avec vous !!!!!!

@+

----------

## CryoGen

Bonnes fêtes et bonnes (non) vacances @ tous   :Laughing: 

Moi je pars en vacances en France 2 semaines  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Bonnes fêtes à tous et qu'on lève nos verres pour la meilleur distrib  et le meilleur forum  .

 

I drink to that  :Smile:  avec une Coors Light du Canada  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> avec une Coors Light du Canada 

 

Dingue ça : il faut donner son âge pour entrer sur le site !  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

C'est une bière à 90° assaisonnée au LSD ou quoi ???

Joyeuses fêtes et santé à vous tous !  :Smile: 

----------

## elgrande71

Bonnes Fêtes de fin d'année à tous. De plus moi aussi, je travaille pendant les fêtes.   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous, une semaine de congés bien appréciable   :Wink: 

@dapsaille : Guinness

en pint et par deux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

Je vous fait un message très original mais c'est l'intention qui compte : bonnes fêtes à tous :-)

----------

## Pixys

Bonne fêtes de fin d'année à tous, profitez bien de vos vacances pour ceux qui en ont, et pour les autres, bon courage !

En vous souhaitant que le vieux barbu soit généreux   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Joyeuses fêtes, bonne santé... bonnes résolutions... Le premier qui sort un truc du style 1600x1200 il peut déjà prendre la porte

----------

## Pixys

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Joyeuses fêtes, bonne santé... bonnes résolutions... Le premier qui sort un truc du style 1600x1200 il peut déjà prendre la porte

 

rrrrrrrooooo si tu devances les blagounettes c'est pas drôle   :Very Happy: 

Et puis de toutes les façons, mis à part nos écrans, qui a tenu durant l'année au moins 1 résolution prise en janvier 2007 ?

----------

## davidou2a

Joyeux Noel & Bonne année a tous et à toutes ( y en a???)

et comme ont le dit chez moi "Pace è Salute per tuttu l'annu"

----------

## truc

Vous même!

----------

## julroy67

Joyeuses fêtes, bonnes vacances (pour ceux qui en ont) et bon travail pour les autres   :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

bonnes fêtes à toutes et à tous  :Very Happy: 

et bon éclatage de bide en cette période de repas aux proportions gargantuesques (j'ai déja commencé)

----------

## polytan

Bonneuh fetes a vous aussi !

[mode gros rabat joie  :Very Happy: ]

Et merci pour le titre du topic qui respecte les règles en viguer car sinon le post se serait fait kicker !

[/mode]

Amusez-vous bien, passez de bons moments !

Bisous à tous

----------

## nonas

Merci !

Bonnes fêtes à vous aussi ! =)

----------

## Bio

Joyeu Noël

----------

## E11

Zoyeux Nauwelle à toutes et à tous ! et bonne années, bonnes santé, ... la totale quoi  :Razz: 

----------

